# Backpacker locations SE Queensland



## cwelsh77 (May 14, 2012)

Hi 
I have put together a list of Backpacker Hostel locations for SE Queensland, Brisbane Gold Coast and Sunshine Coast, for anyone that is looking. /www.envycampers.com.au/TravelTips/BackpackerHostels-375


----------

